
Show HN: Boreddit.com – View Top Reddit Posts from Past Years by Subreddit - YellowSnowball
https://boreddit.com
======
YellowSnowball
Sorry, the UI might not be the most intuitive or friendly.

As an example, here's the link to the top upvoted r/videos videos from all of
2012, click on the embed checkbox up top to have all the youtube videos
embedded in the page for easier browsing:
[https://boreddit.com/t/videos/2012/](https://boreddit.com/t/videos/2012/)

Hope people can take a look and share their honest opinions about the website!

------
siddienahar
This is interesting. My friend built this -
[https://arbazsiddiqui.github.io/rSlashVideos/](https://arbazsiddiqui.github.io/rSlashVideos/)
which curates videos from a subreddit and sort by top, new, etc.

It's fascinating to see so many cool projects built over reddit.

------
seesawtron
cool stuff when you get bored of "real time" reddit. Did you use reddit API in
the background?

~~~
YellowSnowball
Thanks! I Used the PushShift API for my data.

